# Holland - Boat launch, boardwalk at Kollen Park



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

Boat launch, boardwalk up next at Kollen Park

http://www.mlive.com/news/grpress/index.ssf?/base/news-9/1189924630180820.xml&coll=6

09/16/07 By Greg Chandler The Grand Rapids Press

HOLLAND -- Four years after the first phase of renovations were completed, the city is ready to begin the next round of improvements to popular waterfront Kollen Park. 

Construction could start before the end of the month on reconstruction of the boat launch, construction of a new boulevard and extension of the boardwalk around the H.J. Heinz property along Lake Macatawa. 

"It's a great gathering place for people of all ages," Mayor Al McGeehan said of the 14.5-acre park at the west end of 10th Street. "It's a great place for people who want to look at the water or who want access to the water."

Work on the $3.94 million in projects, considered the second and third phases of improvements, is slated for completion by fall 2008. 

"It's going to be a nice project when it's done," City Manager Soren Wolff said. 

The work was put on hold for 18 months because the city could not reach a deal with CSX Transportation over relocating a railroad spur serving the Heinz plant. While the city and CSX haven't reached a formal agreement, Wolff is confident a pact will get done. 

"CSX is well aware of our schedule," he said. 

The railroad relocation is to eliminate railroad crossings on both Kollen Park Drive and 12th Street and put sidewalks on both sides of the boulevard. 

An estimate from CSX put the cost of the rail relocation at close to $700,000. 

The City Council last week approved a contract with Dan Hoe Excavating for the project. The base bid was more than $2.76 million, about $143,000 below the engineer's estimate. 

The Holland Township firm also is resurfacing a parking lot on the park's south side and building a wooden fence on the east side. 

The city has secured three state grants to cover $1.5 million of the costs, including a $650,000 Michigan Natural Resources Trust Fund grant, a $500,000 Michigan Trust Fund grant and a $350,000 Great Lakes Fisheries grant. 

The City Council also has agreed to spend nearly $50,000 out of the capital improvement fund, which may force other projects to be put on hold. 

"We're going to have to go in and reprioritize some of the projects" planned, Wolff said. 

In 2003, the city completed the first phase of the park's renovation, work that cost more than $1.27 million. Part of it was paid for with a $500,000 Michigan Natural Resources Trust Fund grant. 

That included the boardwalk along the lake and renovation of the park's eastern portion, including new playground equipment.


----------

